# 2013 Z4 prices on felt website, and a white F75



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently called a local bike shop to see if they had any 2013 Z4's in stock,
They replied that they did for a price of $2900.00
I mentioned that the price on the Felt website list's the bike for $2069.00
He said hold on so he can check his price book.....moments later he came back to tell me the price is $2199.00
Does anyone know if the felt list price on there web site is good.....or is this bike shop owner trying to bump up the price?

Also, the website has a white F75....the LBS says they come in black. I know last years bike is black; just wondering if the white one on the website is a USA model ( I did click on USA) or a European one.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Superdave replied to a F75 question a few days ago and said both the white and black versions are being offered in the US.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> I recently called a local bike shop to see if they had any 2013 Z4's in stock,
> They replied that they did for a price of $2900.00
> I mentioned that the price on the Felt website list's the bike for $2069.00
> He said hold on so he can check his price book.....moments later he came back to tell me the price is $2199.00
> ...


Having just bought a 2013 Z4 from a local shop I can tell you that the retail price shown on my receipt is $2069, just like on the Felt website.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jpaschal01 said:


> Superdave replied to a F75 question a few days ago and said both the white and black versions are being offered in the US.


Sorry, if that was what I said, I meant the opposite. F75 in the USA is only available in BLACK unless you need a 56cm, then there is *ONE* F75 for 2013 in WHITE that your local dealer could scoop up.

-SD


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

chudak said:


> Having just bought a 2013 Z4 from a local shop I can tell you that the retail price shown on my receipt is $2069, just like on the Felt website.


That's good news.....no reason why this bike shop won't honor that price either......how do you like your bike?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> That's good news.....no reason why this bike shop won't honor that price either......how do you like your bike?


I've put about 80 miles on it since I picked it up monday afternoon. After riding an Italian race bike for 20 years I figured that the 'relaxed geometry' would be a little sluggish but it corners nimbly, climbs agily and is rock solid stable bombing downhill at 40mph.

Other than an incessant clicking noise that is driving me crazy I love it. Have to get it back into the shop next week to have them check it out..until then I'm busy riding the hell out of it. Planning on putting another 60-70 miles on it this weekend. I'll live with the click until then. At least my riding partner knows when I'm on his wheel...he can hear me back there clicking away


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> I recently called a local bike shop to see if they had any 2013 Z4's in stock,
> They replied that they did for a price of $2900.00
> I mentioned that the price on the Felt website list's the bike for $2069.00
> He said hold on so he can check his price book.....moments later he came back to tell me the price is $2199.00
> ...




Many dealers offer fitting services, repair/maintanence contracts and support, and perhaps add accessories like water bottles and cages whcih could affect the selling price. Felt provides a suggested retail price but it is not uncommon to find retailers that adjust the price to the bike they deliver to their consumers.

-SD


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Sorry, if that was what I said, I meant the opposite. F75 in the USA is only available in BLACK unless you need a 56cm, then there is *ONE* F75 for 2013 in WHITE that your local dealer could scoop up.
> 
> -SD


Went back and found the post. You said it was available in black. You were silent on the white, but since the white is on he website, I guessed it was available in white also.


----------



## dkstrat (Sep 5, 2012)

Any pictures of the new bike chudak?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

dkstrat said:


> Any pictures of the new bike chudak?


Here is the bike straight out of the shop the day I picked it up...


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

whats the weight on it Chudak?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> whats the weight on it Chudak?


Dunno...and it's in the shop right now so I can't weigh it...but it's noticeably lighter than my 1990 Italian Racer...by probably a couple pounds.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

chudak said:


> Dunno...and it's in the shop right now so I can't weigh it...but it's noticeably lighter than my 1990 Italian Racer...by probably a couple pounds.


no big deal....just thought I would see how much lighter they weighed then an aluminum framed F75.
Just curious are you down in the San Diego Area?
I'm thinking about getting my bike at Revolution Bike shop in Solana Beach.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> no big deal....just thought I would see how much lighter they weighed then an aluminum framed F75.
> Just curious are you down in the San Diego Area?
> I'm thinking about getting my bike at Revolution Bike shop in Solana Beach.


Yep, I'm down in Mission Valley so I got the bike at Moment Cycle Sport in Point Loma. They've been great. If I lived in north county I would have checked out Revolution. I checked out another Felt dealer and they had a really poor selection of bikes and were planning on paring inventory even more.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> no big deal....just thought I would see how much lighter they weighed then an aluminum framed F75.
> Just curious are you down in the San Diego Area?
> I'm thinking about getting my bike at Revolution Bike shop in Solana Beach.


San Diego has some great shops, you're lucky to have such a selection. Of course the roads can't be beat either I don't get that far south often but hate leaving when I do.

Enjoy your search.
-SD


----------



## dkstrat (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet looking bike. Hopefully I'll have mine on order here soon.


----------

